# pedegree needed



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone could look up Cammo's pedigree for me?
on her card it says
Shawn's "H"
13704AP-75L

Kush is the father Candy is the mother
can anyone get the info for me?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what is shawns "H" ? is that before the parents names? need the registered names of the parents exactly how its spelled.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The only way we could possibly look up the pedigree for your pup is if the breeder has it posted somewhere. Otherwise, it's like doing a 2-sided jigsaw puzzle. While we have members here who don't care to help someone out, that's an awful lot of digging, searching and piecing together, and I'm not sure if there's anyone that dedicated to helping someone out. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

i figure by putting her i.d # it would be just a quick look up. thanks anyways


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What registry is it?


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

ADBA
registered name: Shawn's "H"
Breed: APBT
color: BLK BNDL
Sex: Female
reg. no.: 13704AP-75L
Born: August 10, 2011

Sire: Shawn's "Kush" 12462AP-51
Dam: Coleman's "Miss Fatso" 60800M-51
Breeder: Shawn Zewald


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> While we have members here who don't care to help someone out, that's an awful lot of digging, searching and piecing together, and I'm not sure if there's anyone that dedicated to helping someone out. Best of luck to you though.


if you cant help then no need to post... im sure someone here can and will help


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

----------


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

cammoblue said:


> if you cant help then no need to post... im sure someone here can and will help


I'm sorry, but I can't really help. However, I do feel your post was a little on the rude side. I was simply trying to help keep your thread bumped up so some of the more knowledgeable people would see it. Maybe I could have chosen different wording, and I wouldn't have gotten the response you gave me. I can't help because I'm still learning to read and understand pedigrees, mainly by myself, as I don't have anyone available to tutor me during the hours I'm available to research due to my work schedule. I'm not here to fight or argue, that's not my style. But, I won't be told not to post in a thread.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems like no one can find it. It may not be online, looks like you may need to send in for it!


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Seems like no one can find it. It may not be online, looks like you may need to send in for it!


that sucks, says its only $15 so i may just need to do that


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Depends on how many generations. I would go for 6.


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Depends on how many generations. I would go for 6.


yeah or 7 gen


----------



## Josue (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey I was wondering if you had pictures of kush?


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

cammoblue said:


> that sucks, says its only $15 so i may just need to do that


That's kinda what you do when you have a registered dog -- use the fact that he's registered to find out about him!

It's FUN to have a typed-up pedigree to pull out anytime to pour over and LOOK at the breedings behind him! What patterns do you notice, if any? Do you see any familiar names? If so, check THEM out, etc....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This thread is over 2 years old...


----------

